# Canali Kmix ammutoliti

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti.

Sono un (quasi) felice utilizzatore di KDE4.5.5.

Ho però alcune problematiche con Kmix. Pare funzionare tutto a dovere, ma a volte si “perde”.

Capita a volte che io mantenga il notebook muto (che zittisco con il tasto funzione appropriato, il quale rende muto il solo MASTER), e che al riavvio non sia sufficiente premere nuovamente il tasto funzione poiché è attivato il muto anche per PCM e HEADPHONE.

Quale può essere il motivo di ciò? Non mi pare nemmeno che accada ogni volta.

Oltre che guardare nella vostra palla di vetro, potete chiedere anche le info che potrebbero servire.

A parte KDE4, tutto il resto del sistema è stabile. Compreso Phonon e Alsa.

La scheda audio integrata è una ATI IXP.

Se vado in system settings sotto Multimedia – phonon, vedo 3 schede audio: default, hw(0:0), hw(1:0) + una fantasma (una riga vuota) tra le quali debbo scegliere l’ordine di preferenza (che devo tenere come indicato se voglio sentire dei suoni).

Installando invece un sistema sempre stabile ma con anche KDE4 stabile (4.4.5) sotto Phonon ho un solo sistema chiamato ATI XIP seguito da un codice.

Come mai questa complicazione?

Grazie 1000 per tutto l’aiuto che potrete darmi.

Andrea

----------

## darkmanPPT

Prova intanto a vedere

```
aplay -l
```

per vedere cosa ti da alsa.

alsamixer funziona correttamente?

Io mi ricordo che i settaggi di kmix si salvavano quando "uscivi" (logout) da kde. Di conseguenza se per caso eri uscito lasciando muto kmix, allora rientrando te lo trovi così. Ho notato che, invece, se da kde facevi "riavvia" i settaggi del volume non mi venivano salvati.

Mettendo sempre il laptop in ibernazione, non ho più avuto problemi di settaggi. Tali li lascio prima di sospendere, tali li trovo dopo. (e ci mancasse altro!   :Very Happy:  )

prova a controllare....

----------

## bandreabis

Stasera provo il comando.

Con alsamixer che test posso fare?

Credo che funzioni.

Io sia quando spengo e riaccendo sia quando riavvio mi trovo gli stessi settaggi di quando sono uscito (almeno credo, mi hai messo la pulce nell'orecchio), tranne a volte avere il problema descritto.

Problema che cercherò di capire se capita dopo riavvio, spegnimento o entrambe.

L'ibernazione non la uso mentre la sospensione la uso raramente anche perchè pm-utils non mi funziona e devo usare hibernate-ram (altro problema che dovrò risolvere).

Stasera controllo e poi ti dico.

Grazie 1000.

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

```
$ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Modem [ATI IXP Modem], device 0: ATI IXP MC97 [ATI IXP MC97]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco, è successo di nuovo dopo un semplice riavvio.

----------

## darkmanPPT

uhm... bella là.....

ma prova a controllare un po', non è che per caso....

allora, io mi ricordo che lo stato di alsamixer (probabilmente è correlato) è legato allo script /etc/init.d/alsasound

quando fai lo shoutdown, lui dovrebbe registrarsi la conf di alsamixer.

prova a vedere, quando ti ricapita se

1) alsasound si era spento senza problemi precedentemente

2) eventuali errori di log di alsasound

altro non saprei...

----------

